# Snakes Pattern in Solid Wood



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*The Challenge of the Snakes*

After posting the 'Pattern of Four' aka 'Snakes' box it occurred to me that it must be able to be done in solid wood, not just veneer. Another challenge methinks. Heres the pattern








I think this can be reduced to its simplest components. Two types of square; one made up of four triangles and the other a simple square with sides half the length of the first. Each individual snake pattern is made up of four triangles and one square. 
Trust me I've seen the patterns in the CAD (you sound like a chuffing mystic, more like). So I set about cutting up as much American Black Walnut and Maple as I have spare. The large ones are 20mm square and the small ones are not finished size yet but approx. 15mm square.








The next thing to do was cut up the large ones into triangles. I made a jig, so
















This produced all of these








Which are re-arranged into these patterns








Now we see why the small squares are not finish size yet. Their side lengths will be 1/2 of these 'four triangle patterns' once they are glued and cleaned up. The gluing went thus
















Using masking tape and TightBond III.
Now I'm waiting for these to dry








(Spot the deliberate mistake.) When thats done I'll finish sand them square and size the small ones from their dimensions.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Challenge of the Snakes*
> 
> After posting the 'Pattern of Four' aka 'Snakes' box it occurred to me that it must be able to be done in solid wood, not just veneer. Another challenge methinks. Heres the pattern
> 
> ...


That's why your a master box builder with neat jigs and techniques like that. Very slick Martyn.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Challenge of the Snakes*
> 
> After posting the 'Pattern of Four' aka 'Snakes' box it occurred to me that it must be able to be done in solid wood, not just veneer. Another challenge methinks. Heres the pattern
> 
> ...


I forgot to say that it was Larry (degoose) who prompted my train of thought on this one, sorry.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Challenge of the Snakes*
> 
> After posting the 'Pattern of Four' aka 'Snakes' box it occurred to me that it must be able to be done in solid wood, not just veneer. Another challenge methinks. Heres the pattern
> 
> ...


Thanks Martyn… I too am waiting for the next installment… I have also been looking into doing somthing like
this… may have time to give it a go shortly but I am in the process of making a woven Dip and Chip LL…
Later…Larry


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Challenge of the Snakes*
> 
> After posting the 'Pattern of Four' aka 'Snakes' box it occurred to me that it must be able to be done in solid wood, not just veneer. Another challenge methinks. Heres the pattern
> 
> ...


Thats OK, Larry, you know I like a challenge. Look forward to seeing your new Dip and Chip.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Challenge of the Snakes*
> 
> After posting the 'Pattern of Four' aka 'Snakes' box it occurred to me that it must be able to be done in solid wood, not just veneer. Another challenge methinks. Heres the pattern
> 
> ...


Just posted a comment on your snakes project ….this came to mind… I think I could make this work rather easily…
Had another look and bingo… an epiphany…I can see clearly now… will still try it my way…


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Challenge of the Snakes*
> 
> After posting the 'Pattern of Four' aka 'Snakes' box it occurred to me that it must be able to be done in solid wood, not just veneer. Another challenge methinks. Heres the pattern
> 
> ...


There usually is more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Challenge of the Snakes*
> 
> After posting the 'Pattern of Four' aka 'Snakes' box it occurred to me that it must be able to be done in solid wood, not just veneer. Another challenge methinks. Heres the pattern
> 
> ...


I am ogling your router bit box in the last photo…

Maybe you need an apprentice the next time I get myself to England… I learn so much reading your blogs. Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Challenge of the Snakes*
> 
> After posting the 'Pattern of Four' aka 'Snakes' box it occurred to me that it must be able to be done in solid wood, not just veneer. Another challenge methinks. Heres the pattern
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind comments.

I'll try to get a full shot of the router bit box in as and when I can.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Challenge of the Snakes*
> 
> After posting the 'Pattern of Four' aka 'Snakes' box it occurred to me that it must be able to be done in solid wood, not just veneer. Another challenge methinks. Heres the pattern
> 
> ...


You be a busy man. "Geometric Man"

Sweet triangle zero clearance guide holder thingy. I have to tuck that away.

Now that DeGoose thinks he has a different way of doing it, I just know my little brain will be busy tonight trying to figure out another way too. I hate my brain.

Steve


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Challenge of the Snakes*
> 
> After posting the 'Pattern of Four' aka 'Snakes' box it occurred to me that it must be able to be done in solid wood, not just veneer. Another challenge methinks. Heres the pattern
> 
> ...


Go on, Steve. You know you want to.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Challenge of the Snakes*
> 
> After posting the 'Pattern of Four' aka 'Snakes' box it occurred to me that it must be able to be done in solid wood, not just veneer. Another challenge methinks. Heres the pattern
> 
> ...


up to your ears ,
in smart things to do again , huh (LOL) ?

how can we ever keep up with you ,
you land something new ,
before we even find the wood to do the early ones !


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Challenge of the Snakes*
> 
> After posting the 'Pattern of Four' aka 'Snakes' box it occurred to me that it must be able to be done in solid wood, not just veneer. Another challenge methinks. Heres the pattern
> 
> ...


Thank you for the neat idea.especially the jig to cut a45% angle on a strip of wood without setting the blade at 45%. I just hate to crank the blade clear down to 45%. I guess I am getting old and lazy


----------



## Houtje (Apr 6, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Challenge of the Snakes*
> 
> After posting the 'Pattern of Four' aka 'Snakes' box it occurred to me that it must be able to be done in solid wood, not just veneer. Another challenge methinks. Heres the pattern
> 
> ...


It's again a very good and nice Idea.
Keep on gooing Martyn.


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Challenge of the Snakes*
> 
> After posting the 'Pattern of Four' aka 'Snakes' box it occurred to me that it must be able to be done in solid wood, not just veneer. Another challenge methinks. Heres the pattern
> 
> ...


Nice work again Martyn. One question. When you were cutting the triangles on the jig, did you push the stick along the length of the jig? If so, how did you get it all the way past the blade? If not, what did you do?

Best,


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Challenge of the Snakes*
> 
> After posting the 'Pattern of Four' aka 'Snakes' box it occurred to me that it must be able to be done in solid wood, not just veneer. Another challenge methinks. Heres the pattern
> 
> ...


Jim, I pushed it all the way along the jig. Initially with the next piece and when there were no further pieces to cut I used a push stick. All the way through a second push stick was used to keep the current piece, being cut, seated down on the jig and thus avoid it climbing the back end of the blade.. Its also ESSENTIAL to check the squareness of the blade to the table and jig before starting.


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Challenge of the Snakes*
> 
> After posting the 'Pattern of Four' aka 'Snakes' box it occurred to me that it must be able to be done in solid wood, not just veneer. Another challenge methinks. Heres the pattern
> 
> ...


I bet you were a little nervous making those cuts, huh? I was thinking you had a top for it so there's a tunnel and no rising up. Your idea to push with the next piece is a good one too.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Challenge of the Snakes*
> 
> After posting the 'Pattern of Four' aka 'Snakes' box it occurred to me that it must be able to be done in solid wood, not just veneer. Another challenge methinks. Heres the pattern
> 
> ...


What is known in the UK as 'Squeeky bum time' (where bum in the UK = ass)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Challenge of the Snakes*
> 
> After posting the 'Pattern of Four' aka 'Snakes' box it occurred to me that it must be able to be done in solid wood, not just veneer. Another challenge methinks. Heres the pattern
> 
> ...


All these angles are making me a little dizzy and nervous, just like in my math classes. I am paying attention, but not sure how much will actually sink in. Thank teach(Martyn). Keep up the good work.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Challenge of the Snakes*
> 
> After posting the 'Pattern of Four' aka 'Snakes' box it occurred to me that it must be able to be done in solid wood, not just veneer. Another challenge methinks. Heres the pattern
> 
> ...


I'm a little late here, but enjoyed your blog

Thanks-Some great ideas


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Puzzling*

Hello again. The glue-up went well. So did the cleanup and sizing of the smaller squares. So I decided to try a dry run of a patch of the snakes pattern. Sawed up 1/6th of my stock netting 15 large squares and 14 small (7 x walnut, 7 x maple). Played around a bit and this is the result.








Some of the maple wasn't the lightest in the world and I hope the contrast holds when its finished.
Patterns in the layout have emerged which should make things easier come glue-up time, such as every large square having dark or light triangles going in the same direction and the small squares alternating light and dark. Looks like it will be a rectangular glue-up with a minimal loss of pattern at the edges. Fingers crossed. Its a holiday here today so I'm off to do some more. See ya.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Puzzling*
> 
> Hello again. The glue-up went well. So did the cleanup and sizing of the smaller squares. So I decided to try a dry run of a patch of the snakes pattern. Sawed up 1/6th of my stock netting 15 large squares and 14 small (7 x walnut, 7 x maple). Played around a bit and this is the result.
> 
> ...


hi martyn ,
another interesting ,
'play on woods' .
in my carrier as a woodworker ,
when i did these things ,
the other carpenters ,
told me to quit 'playing around' ,
and get back to serious woodworking !

glad to see we are not alone ,
maybe we have finally found and asylum ,
we can all enjoy ?
i like ,
but then again ,
i like my thorazine too !


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Puzzling*
> 
> Hello again. The glue-up went well. So did the cleanup and sizing of the smaller squares. So I decided to try a dry run of a patch of the snakes pattern. Sawed up 1/6th of my stock netting 15 large squares and 14 small (7 x walnut, 7 x maple). Played around a bit and this is the result.
> 
> ...


Neat Martyn, Tough to see from the picture, I imagine the grain direction on all the Maple snake pieces will have to move in the snake direction or the visual illusion will be lost.

Edit: Nice illusion I just noticed that the walnut piece will be snakes also. So grain direction in the entire piece will be crucial to make the snakes come to life.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Puzzling*
> 
> Hello again. The glue-up went well. So did the cleanup and sizing of the smaller squares. So I decided to try a dry run of a patch of the snakes pattern. Sawed up 1/6th of my stock netting 15 large squares and 14 small (7 x walnut, 7 x maple). Played around a bit and this is the result.
> 
> ...


Grain orientation is always critical in differentiating between good and great.. I think this will work reasonably well.. even with the dark maple…
Still playing with my ideas… maybe this week… I think I can make it using silver ash and purple heart…??


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Puzzling*
> 
> Hello again. The glue-up went well. So did the cleanup and sizing of the smaller squares. So I decided to try a dry run of a patch of the snakes pattern. Sawed up 1/6th of my stock netting 15 large squares and 14 small (7 x walnut, 7 x maple). Played around a bit and this is the result.
> 
> ...


Larry and Scott, you guys are experts at this and I greatly appreciate your comments. Grain orientation is more important than I had anticipated. Not to mention gluing over 140 pieces at the same time. I forsee some form of clamping frame for the glue-up and a lot of hard work orientating grain directions first.

Just paying attention to pattern and not looking at where the grain went it took me over an hour to put all the pieces together. I am sure you two can think of a more bullet proof method of doing this. In patterns I usually split it down into rows but I couldn't see a repeat if I did that for this one.








Then again making cutting boards is not my area of specialty (and it IS an area of specialty as I am discovering) I have probably bitten off more than I can chew and if I get my arse bitten then all the better. I will have learnt something and friends like Cozmo will be able to see my human side.

I think I would have been better off doing it as a box top! Humble pie is not my favourite dish but it looks like I'll have to develop a taste for it. Serves me right.

I'm off back to the asylum (workshop), David.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Puzzling*
> 
> Hello again. The glue-up went well. So did the cleanup and sizing of the smaller squares. So I decided to try a dry run of a patch of the snakes pattern. Sawed up 1/6th of my stock netting 15 large squares and 14 small (7 x walnut, 7 x maple). Played around a bit and this is the result.
> 
> ...


Yikes, that's going to be one heck of a glue up. Gotta use the right glue for cutting board water resistance, and the right glue for slow set-up time. And a heck of a frame for building it in.

Leveling the top with your new sander is the easy part.

Good luck,
Steve


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Puzzling*
> 
> Hello again. The glue-up went well. So did the cleanup and sizing of the smaller squares. So I decided to try a dry run of a patch of the snakes pattern. Sawed up 1/6th of my stock netting 15 large squares and 14 small (7 x walnut, 7 x maple). Played around a bit and this is the result.
> 
> ...


wow. that's crazy. it's going to be amazing in the end, for sure!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Puzzling*
> 
> Hello again. The glue-up went well. So did the cleanup and sizing of the smaller squares. So I decided to try a dry run of a patch of the snakes pattern. Sawed up 1/6th of my stock netting 15 large squares and 14 small (7 x walnut, 7 x maple). Played around a bit and this is the result.
> 
> ...


Looks super Martyn


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Puzzling*
> 
> Hello again. The glue-up went well. So did the cleanup and sizing of the smaller squares. So I decided to try a dry run of a patch of the snakes pattern. Sawed up 1/6th of my stock netting 15 large squares and 14 small (7 x walnut, 7 x maple). Played around a bit and this is the result.
> 
> ...


Right. I've trimmed the odd bits off. Made up a sanding (later to be clamping) frame and sanded the lot flat (still un-glued) and given it a skim coat of sealer (as I feared oil would defeat the glue at glue-up time). All this done to enable me to sort the light maple from the dark and to try to align grain patterns. This is what it looks like before I sort out the variations.








I'll accept 'good', as defined by Larry, if the grain orientation isn't perfect when I'm finished as this is only a test piece to prove the pattern is acheivable in solid wood as opposed to veneer.

I believe I also have a solution to the glue-up quandry. I may fail, I aim to succeed.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Puzzling*
> 
> Hello again. The glue-up went well. So did the cleanup and sizing of the smaller squares. So I decided to try a dry run of a patch of the snakes pattern. Sawed up 1/6th of my stock netting 15 large squares and 14 small (7 x walnut, 7 x maple). Played around a bit and this is the result.
> 
> ...


The Pattern is awesome. Glue up formula should be the basic two fixed sides with two moving cull sides, slowly squeeze each way. Maybe try to group the brown maple pieces together in a area, like from right corner out until all the pieces turn white.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Puzzling*
> 
> Hello again. The glue-up went well. So did the cleanup and sizing of the smaller squares. So I decided to try a dry run of a patch of the snakes pattern. Sawed up 1/6th of my stock netting 15 large squares and 14 small (7 x walnut, 7 x maple). Played around a bit and this is the result.
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike, Scott. I'll remove the screws from two adjacent sides and use them as the floating cauls.

Only thing I'm concerned about is the working time of the glue I'm using, Titebond III. I was thinking of doing the glue-up in about four or five sections. Adding another couple of rows at a time. What do you think?


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Puzzling*
> 
> Hello again. The glue-up went well. So did the cleanup and sizing of the smaller squares. So I decided to try a dry run of a patch of the snakes pattern. Sawed up 1/6th of my stock netting 15 large squares and 14 small (7 x walnut, 7 x maple). Played around a bit and this is the result.
> 
> ...


You are an expert at turning small bits into large pretty things. Your pattern making tutorials are, at last, making the bulb go off in my mind. It may be a dim bulb, but I am catching on to the process. Thanks… I hope.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Puzzling*
> 
> Hello again. The glue-up went well. So did the cleanup and sizing of the smaller squares. So I decided to try a dry run of a patch of the snakes pattern. Sawed up 1/6th of my stock netting 15 large squares and 14 small (7 x walnut, 7 x maple). Played around a bit and this is the result.
> 
> ...


Way beyond me, but very interesting to see this great work. I'm afraid to even try this stuff.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Puzzling*
> 
> Hello again. The glue-up went well. So did the cleanup and sizing of the smaller squares. So I decided to try a dry run of a patch of the snakes pattern. Sawed up 1/6th of my stock netting 15 large squares and 14 small (7 x walnut, 7 x maple). Played around a bit and this is the result.
> 
> ...


I'm still impressed with how you were able to see how to make the pattern with two basic elements! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Puzzling*
> 
> Hello again. The glue-up went well. So did the cleanup and sizing of the smaller squares. So I decided to try a dry run of a patch of the snakes pattern. Sawed up 1/6th of my stock netting 15 large squares and 14 small (7 x walnut, 7 x maple). Played around a bit and this is the result.
> 
> ...


Wow! Great design. 
Bill


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Puzzling*
> 
> Hello again. The glue-up went well. So did the cleanup and sizing of the smaller squares. So I decided to try a dry run of a patch of the snakes pattern. Sawed up 1/6th of my stock netting 15 large squares and 14 small (7 x walnut, 7 x maple). Played around a bit and this is the result.
> 
> ...


Martyn, I missed how large this is. 
I've spent up to 15 min from start to finish on a board. My thought has been the more glue the longer the drying time or time to set up. So I initially put the glue on heavier especially in the beginning. Also you will be setting these neatly and tightly in place against your fixed culls so there will not be a lot of messing around with it, just tighten the clamps.
I take a dish pour out the glue so it's handy and go for it. Once you are into the meat of the board you will only need to coat two sides of each piece so It should go fairly quickly. 
It looks like a lot of pieces, the fewer sections however the better and less chance of a section not lining up right in the final stage of glue up.
Good Luck.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Puzzling*
> 
> Hello again. The glue-up went well. So did the cleanup and sizing of the smaller squares. So I decided to try a dry run of a patch of the snakes pattern. Sawed up 1/6th of my stock netting 15 large squares and 14 small (7 x walnut, 7 x maple). Played around a bit and this is the result.
> 
> ...


Martyn, just when I thought you were a mere Mortal, you go and redeem yourself! It looks to have turned out great despite your doubtfulness. LOL! GREAT JOB once again!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Puzzling*
> 
> Hello again. The glue-up went well. So did the cleanup and sizing of the smaller squares. So I decided to try a dry run of a patch of the snakes pattern. Sawed up 1/6th of my stock netting 15 large squares and 14 small (7 x walnut, 7 x maple). Played around a bit and this is the result.
> 
> ...


Steve (sras) when you stare at a blank piece of paper, or screen, for long enough its amazing what you'll see!


----------



## navarro1950 (Jan 30, 2019)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Puzzling*
> 
> Hello again. The glue-up went well. So did the cleanup and sizing of the smaller squares. So I decided to try a dry run of a patch of the snakes pattern. Sawed up 1/6th of my stock netting 15 large squares and 14 small (7 x walnut, 7 x maple). Played around a bit and this is the result.
> 
> ...


Beautiful board! Are the pictures supposed to be fuzzy looking?


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Puzzling*
> 
> Hello again. The glue-up went well. So did the cleanup and sizing of the smaller squares. So I decided to try a dry run of a patch of the snakes pattern. Sawed up 1/6th of my stock netting 15 large squares and 14 small (7 x walnut, 7 x maple). Played around a bit and this is the result.
> 
> ...





> Beautiful board! Are the pictures supposed to be fuzzy looking?
> 
> - Navarro Edwards


PHOTOBUCKETJUNKAHOLES :<((


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Preparation or Going for the Big One.*

Right I've re-arranged the dark and light maple to different areas of the board, matched grain patterns as much as I can and am now preparing for the glue up. 








This above pic shows how I am planning to tackle partial glue-up if the glue setting time starts to become an issue.
The eight softwood sticks allow for straight rectangular clamping at glue-up.








This shows, at the top, the pattern ready for moving to the glue-up frame, bottom. The seperate right hand section of the pattern is the minimum I will glue-up and clamp using the above technique. If glue setting time is not an issue I'll glue an extra two diagonal rows at the same time. If it is an issue I'll just clamp this.








The frame is oiled to avoid glue sticking to it as are the sticks. Now I realise that oil contaminating the glue-line could cause problems. I am waiting till the oil on these sticks has thoroughly dried. In addition as a last minute fix I can always use waxed paper if I believe this is an issue. 
So I'm gluing-up in sections of as much at a time as possible. This may cause issues but I've learned in life to experiment.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Preparation or Going for the Big One.*
> 
> Right I've re-arranged the dark and light maple to different areas of the board, matched grain patterns as much as I can and am now preparing for the glue up.
> 
> ...


It's always fun to see your posts. The different things that you attempt, and successfully complete, keep your posts exciting.

What king of oil are you using on the sticks? Have you ever tried using wax to keep the glue from sticking without seeping into a glue line?


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Preparation or Going for the Big One.*
> 
> Right I've re-arranged the dark and light maple to different areas of the board, matched grain patterns as much as I can and am now preparing for the glue up.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jack. Its called Ecowoodoil (made by an Australian Company), I think its tung based, you can google it for more info. Its not the one I intend to use to finish the board. Hmm perhaps I should have used that. Oh well we live and learn.

No I've never tried wax, is that good then?


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Preparation or Going for the Big One.*
> 
> Right I've re-arranged the dark and light maple to different areas of the board, matched grain patterns as much as I can and am now preparing for the glue up.
> 
> ...


Martyn, your blogs are like a televesion series. I wait patiently for the next episode. It is entertaining as well as very educational!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Preparation or Going for the Big One.*
> 
> Right I've re-arranged the dark and light maple to different areas of the board, matched grain patterns as much as I can and am now preparing for the glue up.
> 
> ...


Autumn, thank you and thanks for the background on the wax paper.

I'd hold off on the build until we see if the glue-up plan works.

Wonder Woman, thats it . If I'm Three Speed, you're gonna be Wonder Woman, LOL


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Preparation or Going for the Big One.*
> 
> Right I've re-arranged the dark and light maple to different areas of the board, matched grain patterns as much as I can and am now preparing for the glue up.
> 
> ...


Martyn I now have a few days with only several projects on the go… in between I figure I may have some time to see how I go with my idea for this… the problem will be contasting timbers.. maybe purple heart and silver ash will give me a good result…
Yours if truly racing along…


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Preparation or Going for the Big One.*
> 
> Right I've re-arranged the dark and light maple to different areas of the board, matched grain patterns as much as I can and am now preparing for the glue up.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good wood combo, Larry. I'm very interested to see how your version of the snakes goes.

I think sycamore would have given me a better contrast with the walnut. Next time…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Preparation or Going for the Big One.*
> 
> Right I've re-arranged the dark and light maple to different areas of the board, matched grain patterns as much as I can and am now preparing for the glue up.
> 
> ...


another great toturial you have made Martyn
it´s a amazing pattern you have created
this is a fantastic site with great bloggers like you Martyn 
thanks a lot for taking your time to do them
I look forward to see the next installment

take care Martyn

Dennis


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Preparation or Going for the Big One.*
> 
> Right I've re-arranged the dark and light maple to different areas of the board, matched grain patterns as much as I can and am now preparing for the glue up.
> 
> ...


I have used wax on cauls and battens to keep the glue from sticking and it works very well. Because it's not a liquid like oil, it does not run, drip or seep into areas where you do not want it. Don't use a wax that has silicon in it. A good, basic Carnuba wax works great.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Preparation or Going for the Big One.*
> 
> Right I've re-arranged the dark and light maple to different areas of the board, matched grain patterns as much as I can and am now preparing for the glue up.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, Jack. Looks like a new set of sticks, waxed this time, are called for.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Preparation or Going for the Big One.*
> 
> Right I've re-arranged the dark and light maple to different areas of the board, matched grain patterns as much as I can and am now preparing for the glue up.
> 
> ...


Well done Martyn your always so innovative in all your blogs.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Preparation or Going for the Big One.*
> 
> Right I've re-arranged the dark and light maple to different areas of the board, matched grain patterns as much as I can and am now preparing for the glue up.
> 
> ...


I can hardly wait for the next exciting episode.

I tried waxed paper on my first glue job, but got it stuck in the glue joints while I was panicking over getting everything else right. I've had much better success with clear packing tape on my cauls.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Preparation or Going for the Big One.*
> 
> Right I've re-arranged the dark and light maple to different areas of the board, matched grain patterns as much as I can and am now preparing for the glue up.
> 
> ...


Right on.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Preparation or Going for the Big One.*
> 
> Right I've re-arranged the dark and light maple to different areas of the board, matched grain patterns as much as I can and am now preparing for the glue up.
> 
> ...


This is a cool story! Instead of wax paper, I make regular use of stretch wrap. It is thinner, wrinkles are not as much of an issue and glue does not stick at all. Oh yeah, and it stretches!
Looking forward to your next post…


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Preparation or Going for the Big One.*
> 
> Right I've re-arranged the dark and light maple to different areas of the board, matched grain patterns as much as I can and am now preparing for the glue up.
> 
> ...


Go ahead, WW.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Preparation or Going for the Big One.*
> 
> Right I've re-arranged the dark and light maple to different areas of the board, matched grain patterns as much as I can and am now preparing for the glue up.
> 
> ...


Waxed paper, another thing not available her. Another thing that works well is to wrap your cauls in clear wrapping tape. I do like the stretch wrap idea though. Your project is humming nicely along Martyn. I'm late in seeing this due to computer problems so I'm off to the next chapter! Enjoying the blog.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*The Union of the Snake*

Well part of it anyway. A new set of eight clamping sticks, waxed this time and polished. Major squeeky bum (ass) time. Glue in a dish. Brush at the ready. Quick slurp of tea and there off…...........
Pick up the piece, slap on the glue, position it in the frame. Repeat until you're sure you've done something wrong. Put it right. Continue…...... After 20 minutes-->








The glue was probably OK for another two rows but I bottled it (chickened out). Wasn't used to the clamping system and I noticed that the packing stick end was rising off the board. Thats why the two hastily put together screw downs towards the bottom of the picture (between the clamp heads).
All is now serene. Whilst clamping time for Titebond III is only 1/2 hour it states on the pack that you're not to stress the joints for another 24 hours. Any experience out there as to whether I can chance it and glue up another two rows before bedtime (five hours away)?


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Union of the Snake*
> 
> Well part of it anyway. A new set of eight clamping sticks, waxed this time and polished. Major squeeky bum (ass) time. Glue in a dish. Brush at the ready. Quick slurp of tea and there off…...........
> Pick up the piece, slap on the glue, position it in the frame. Repeat until you're sure you've done something wrong. Put it right. Continue…...... After 20 minutes-->
> ...


By the way loving the new photobucket button at the bottom of the pane.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Union of the Snake*
> 
> Well part of it anyway. A new set of eight clamping sticks, waxed this time and polished. Major squeeky bum (ass) time. Glue in a dish. Brush at the ready. Quick slurp of tea and there off…...........
> Pick up the piece, slap on the glue, position it in the frame. Repeat until you're sure you've done something wrong. Put it right. Continue…...... After 20 minutes-->
> ...


At first I thought this was hanging on the wall. It looks like a good clamping system. This whole snakes pattern blog has really been great to follow. Also thanks for pointing out the photo bucket button.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Union of the Snake*
> 
> Well part of it anyway. A new set of eight clamping sticks, waxed this time and polished. Major squeeky bum (ass) time. Glue in a dish. Brush at the ready. Quick slurp of tea and there off…...........
> Pick up the piece, slap on the glue, position it in the frame. Repeat until you're sure you've done something wrong. Put it right. Continue…...... After 20 minutes-->
> ...


"All is now serene…" Thanks for my morning chuckle, Martyn. You're doing great.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Union of the Snake*
> 
> Well part of it anyway. A new set of eight clamping sticks, waxed this time and polished. Major squeeky bum (ass) time. Glue in a dish. Brush at the ready. Quick slurp of tea and there off…...........
> Pick up the piece, slap on the glue, position it in the frame. Repeat until you're sure you've done something wrong. Put it right. Continue…...... After 20 minutes-->
> ...


Heck, I would add some more rows for sure. I always break the rules on glue-ups.

But, it ain't my board, is it?

Steve


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Union of the Snake*
> 
> Well part of it anyway. A new set of eight clamping sticks, waxed this time and polished. Major squeeky bum (ass) time. Glue in a dish. Brush at the ready. Quick slurp of tea and there off…...........
> Pick up the piece, slap on the glue, position it in the frame. Repeat until you're sure you've done something wrong. Put it right. Continue…...... After 20 minutes-->
> ...


I've ran them through my planner after 2 hrs.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Union of the Snake*
> 
> Well part of it anyway. A new set of eight clamping sticks, waxed this time and polished. Major squeeky bum (ass) time. Glue in a dish. Brush at the ready. Quick slurp of tea and there off…...........
> Pick up the piece, slap on the glue, position it in the frame. Repeat until you're sure you've done something wrong. Put it right. Continue…...... After 20 minutes-->
> ...


Good enough for me, Scott.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Union of the Snake*
> 
> Well part of it anyway. A new set of eight clamping sticks, waxed this time and polished. Major squeeky bum (ass) time. Glue in a dish. Brush at the ready. Quick slurp of tea and there off…...........
> Pick up the piece, slap on the glue, position it in the frame. Repeat until you're sure you've done something wrong. Put it right. Continue…...... After 20 minutes-->
> ...












Well check me out. Not 2 rows but 4. I've even had to go landscape. Once I got into the swing of it it got easier and easier. A this rate I'll have it finished by the weekend.

Thanks for the heads up, Scott.

Steve, guess rules were meant to be broken, eh.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Union of the Snake*
> 
> Well part of it anyway. A new set of eight clamping sticks, waxed this time and polished. Major squeeky bum (ass) time. Glue in a dish. Brush at the ready. Quick slurp of tea and there off…...........
> Pick up the piece, slap on the glue, position it in the frame. Repeat until you're sure you've done something wrong. Put it right. Continue…...... After 20 minutes-->
> ...


sure does lookm good sofare Martyn

Dennis


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Union of the Snake*
> 
> Well part of it anyway. A new set of eight clamping sticks, waxed this time and polished. Major squeeky bum (ass) time. Glue in a dish. Brush at the ready. Quick slurp of tea and there off…...........
> Pick up the piece, slap on the glue, position it in the frame. Repeat until you're sure you've done something wrong. Put it right. Continue…...... After 20 minutes-->
> ...


Martyn this was a fun glue up.








Tite bond III is good to go after a few hours.. but I leave the whole job clamped overnight…


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Union of the Snake*
> 
> Well part of it anyway. A new set of eight clamping sticks, waxed this time and polished. Major squeeky bum (ass) time. Glue in a dish. Brush at the ready. Quick slurp of tea and there off…...........
> Pick up the piece, slap on the glue, position it in the frame. Repeat until you're sure you've done something wrong. Put it right. Continue…...... After 20 minutes-->
> ...


I don't think I would know where to start, Larry.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Union of the Snake*
> 
> Well part of it anyway. A new set of eight clamping sticks, waxed this time and polished. Major squeeky bum (ass) time. Glue in a dish. Brush at the ready. Quick slurp of tea and there off…...........
> Pick up the piece, slap on the glue, position it in the frame. Repeat until you're sure you've done something wrong. Put it right. Continue…...... After 20 minutes-->
> ...


not to worry , martin .

titeIII is good to go ,
much faster than tite II ,
just srape or clean off any pools ,
as it will goo the sandpaper ,
when i do the first cleanup ,
i let any running glue dry first 
(1/2 hour) ,
then sand in slow increments ,
turning periodically to lessen ,
any hard spots on both sides .

and by the week end ,
i expect you will have built a piano and a cello ,

at the rate you work !


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Union of the Snake*
> 
> Well part of it anyway. A new set of eight clamping sticks, waxed this time and polished. Major squeeky bum (ass) time. Glue in a dish. Brush at the ready. Quick slurp of tea and there off…...........
> Pick up the piece, slap on the glue, position it in the frame. Repeat until you're sure you've done something wrong. Put it right. Continue…...... After 20 minutes-->
> ...


Fascinating! Make sure you don't flip or spin a block (I'm pretty sure I would!)


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Union of the Snake*
> 
> Well part of it anyway. A new set of eight clamping sticks, waxed this time and polished. Major squeeky bum (ass) time. Glue in a dish. Brush at the ready. Quick slurp of tea and there off…...........
> Pick up the piece, slap on the glue, position it in the frame. Repeat until you're sure you've done something wrong. Put it right. Continue…...... After 20 minutes-->
> ...


Nice clamp method.

Didn't realize that these glue ups were done in stages.

Must be why I have trouble?


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Union of the Snake*
> 
> Well part of it anyway. A new set of eight clamping sticks, waxed this time and polished. Major squeeky bum (ass) time. Glue in a dish. Brush at the ready. Quick slurp of tea and there off…...........
> Pick up the piece, slap on the glue, position it in the frame. Repeat until you're sure you've done something wrong. Put it right. Continue…...... After 20 minutes-->
> ...


Just a comment to let you all know how its going.

I won't bore you with yet another glue-up pic. Just to say that I completed the glue-up today. Its clamped and drying overnight. I'll sand and finish it tomorrow.

Then and only then might I let you have a look. After all it could be horrendous.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Union of the Snake*
> 
> Well part of it anyway. A new set of eight clamping sticks, waxed this time and polished. Major squeeky bum (ass) time. Glue in a dish. Brush at the ready. Quick slurp of tea and there off…...........
> Pick up the piece, slap on the glue, position it in the frame. Repeat until you're sure you've done something wrong. Put it right. Continue…...... After 20 minutes-->
> ...


Great glue-up jig Martyn. This is going to be a nicely done project. I can't wait to see the finish.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The Union of the Snake*
> 
> Well part of it anyway. A new set of eight clamping sticks, waxed this time and polished. Major squeeky bum (ass) time. Glue in a dish. Brush at the ready. Quick slurp of tea and there off…...........
> Pick up the piece, slap on the glue, position it in the frame. Repeat until you're sure you've done something wrong. Put it right. Continue…...... After 20 minutes-->
> ...


I am a nervous wreck over attempting a simple(????) weave pattern.
Glue ups put me in a panic every time.
You are a brave man.
And this is going to be a gorgeous board!! I'm looking forward to the unveiling.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*The final scene or Cleopatra's Asp*

I took the board out of the clamp, today. Relatively easily as it happened. Sanded both sides up and gave it a coat of oil. Well I say a coat but end grain drinks harder than some of the girls I dated in my teen years. Anyway by no means finished here's a peek










I prefer sharp square edges and for me the ends of this are just not tidy enough and I just think that if I rounded the edges it would look far too busy. I may frame it, in some mid-tone wood, like Oak. Ebony would be good, anyone know if this is poisonous?










I do like the snakes though. One of my better patterns

I learned some things on this one. Always be sure what the grain direction is, Titebond III is like toffee (taffy) when its sets (I dont like it or the glue line it betrays), partial glue-ups work if you're careful, never underestimate ingenuity in the face of adversity and never plug your sander in with the lead taught (you'll nudge the lead, unseat the plug and think you've broken it).

Thats it for this blog then. I'll post the board as a project if it ends up half decent and anyway I have more ideas bubbling up. I need to improve the dust extraction for the sander, there's a nice impossible pattern I might try, something else with dice and something arty. Where will I find the time?

Be seeing you.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The final scene or Cleopatra's Asp*
> 
> I took the board out of the clamp, today. Relatively easily as it happened. Sanded both sides up and gave it a coat of oil. Well I say a coat but end grain drinks harder than some of the girls I dated in my teen years. Anyway by no means finished here's a peek
> 
> ...


Very nice a great blog


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The final scene or Cleopatra's Asp*
> 
> I took the board out of the clamp, today. Relatively easily as it happened. Sanded both sides up and gave it a coat of oil. Well I say a coat but end grain drinks harder than some of the girls I dated in my teen years. Anyway by no means finished here's a peek
> 
> ...


Christ you're quick, Jim. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The final scene or Cleopatra's Asp*
> 
> I took the board out of the clamp, today. Relatively easily as it happened. Sanded both sides up and gave it a coat of oil. Well I say a coat but end grain drinks harder than some of the girls I dated in my teen years. Anyway by no means finished here's a peek
> 
> ...


looks great Martyn
those snakes come out fare better than I thougt they wuold
thank´s again for taking your time

Dennis


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The final scene or Cleopatra's Asp*
> 
> I took the board out of the clamp, today. Relatively easily as it happened. Sanded both sides up and gave it a coat of oil. Well I say a coat but end grain drinks harder than some of the girls I dated in my teen years. Anyway by no means finished here's a peek
> 
> ...


Wow! It looks like a painting by M. C. Escher. It's awesome.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The final scene or Cleopatra's Asp*
> 
> I took the board out of the clamp, today. Relatively easily as it happened. Sanded both sides up and gave it a coat of oil. Well I say a coat but end grain drinks harder than some of the girls I dated in my teen years. Anyway by no means finished here's a peek
> 
> ...


My son (22) was just walking into the room when I pulled you your post. His first reaction was, "That's cool! What is that?' so I explained what it is and the process of how you made the board. Needless to say, we both think it's cool and are anxious to see the finished project.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The final scene or Cleopatra's Asp*
> 
> I took the board out of the clamp, today. Relatively easily as it happened. Sanded both sides up and gave it a coat of oil. Well I say a coat but end grain drinks harder than some of the girls I dated in my teen years. Anyway by no means finished here's a peek
> 
> ...


Hey if you run that through your planer then you'll have "Snakes on a Plane!"


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The final scene or Cleopatra's Asp*
> 
> I took the board out of the clamp, today. Relatively easily as it happened. Sanded both sides up and gave it a coat of oil. Well I say a coat but end grain drinks harder than some of the girls I dated in my teen years. Anyway by no means finished here's a peek
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The final scene or Cleopatra's Asp*
> 
> I took the board out of the clamp, today. Relatively easily as it happened. Sanded both sides up and gave it a coat of oil. Well I say a coat but end grain drinks harder than some of the girls I dated in my teen years. Anyway by no means finished here's a peek
> 
> ...


That looks impressive. Keeping the grain in the right direction must have been a bear.

Well done Martyn! Good series.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The final scene or Cleopatra's Asp*
> 
> I took the board out of the clamp, today. Relatively easily as it happened. Sanded both sides up and gave it a coat of oil. Well I say a coat but end grain drinks harder than some of the girls I dated in my teen years. Anyway by no means finished here's a peek
> 
> ...


I have decided that my way would be a little more time consuming so I am going with a completely different and I hope kinda new design…
Your work is outstanding…and the way you documented it… wonderful
Larry


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The final scene or Cleopatra's Asp*
> 
> I took the board out of the clamp, today. Relatively easily as it happened. Sanded both sides up and gave it a coat of oil. Well I say a coat but end grain drinks harder than some of the girls I dated in my teen years. Anyway by no means finished here's a peek
> 
> ...


Thank you, Larry. Coming from an expert on this type of work this is high praise indeed. I look forward to seeing your new design.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The final scene or Cleopatra's Asp*
> 
> I took the board out of the clamp, today. Relatively easily as it happened. Sanded both sides up and gave it a coat of oil. Well I say a coat but end grain drinks harder than some of the girls I dated in my teen years. Anyway by no means finished here's a peek
> 
> ...


Nice board Sir. 
Well done and it was a great pleasure to watch. 
Thanks for the views.

Stevee


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The final scene or Cleopatra's Asp*
> 
> I took the board out of the clamp, today. Relatively easily as it happened. Sanded both sides up and gave it a coat of oil. Well I say a coat but end grain drinks harder than some of the girls I dated in my teen years. Anyway by no means finished here's a peek
> 
> ...


Great Blog, Great Board, Martyn!!
I thoroughly enjoyed the Journey…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The final scene or Cleopatra's Asp*
> 
> I took the board out of the clamp, today. Relatively easily as it happened. Sanded both sides up and gave it a coat of oil. Well I say a coat but end grain drinks harder than some of the girls I dated in my teen years. Anyway by no means finished here's a peek
> 
> ...


great work , martyn .

swift and sure .

nice design !


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The final scene or Cleopatra's Asp*
> 
> I took the board out of the clamp, today. Relatively easily as it happened. Sanded both sides up and gave it a coat of oil. Well I say a coat but end grain drinks harder than some of the girls I dated in my teen years. Anyway by no means finished here's a peek
> 
> ...


*" end grain drinks harder than some of the girls I dated in my teen years"* LOL!!! I hear you brother!!!

This is an AWESOME pattern! Great job Martyn! Now go have a beer….or two.


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The final scene or Cleopatra's Asp*
> 
> I took the board out of the clamp, today. Relatively easily as it happened. Sanded both sides up and gave it a coat of oil. Well I say a coat but end grain drinks harder than some of the girls I dated in my teen years. Anyway by no means finished here's a peek
> 
> ...


nice board martyn looks real good


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The final scene or Cleopatra's Asp*
> 
> I took the board out of the clamp, today. Relatively easily as it happened. Sanded both sides up and gave it a coat of oil. Well I say a coat but end grain drinks harder than some of the girls I dated in my teen years. Anyway by no means finished here's a peek
> 
> ...


Amazing, Martyn! I'm absolutely astounded. Fascinating how a file of wood glued together can turn into something so fascinating.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The final scene or Cleopatra's Asp*
> 
> I took the board out of the clamp, today. Relatively easily as it happened. Sanded both sides up and gave it a coat of oil. Well I say a coat but end grain drinks harder than some of the girls I dated in my teen years. Anyway by no means finished here's a peek
> 
> ...


Beautiful result Martyn. You 'geometrical' guys continue to amaze me with a never ending variety of different designs, all of which look just stunning. I agree that the Titebond III leaves a dark color. This is positive because it motivates you to get consistently tight glue joints and to perfect the skills needed to do so.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The final scene or Cleopatra's Asp*
> 
> I took the board out of the clamp, today. Relatively easily as it happened. Sanded both sides up and gave it a coat of oil. Well I say a coat but end grain drinks harder than some of the girls I dated in my teen years. Anyway by no means finished here's a peek
> 
> ...


Thank you all for the glowing reviews. Any more of this and my head won't fit through the door,lol.


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The final scene or Cleopatra's Asp*
> 
> I took the board out of the clamp, today. Relatively easily as it happened. Sanded both sides up and gave it a coat of oil. Well I say a coat but end grain drinks harder than some of the girls I dated in my teen years. Anyway by no means finished here's a peek
> 
> ...


Sweet board love the tutorial too. Looks amazing, well worth the effort!


----------



## Houtje (Apr 6, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The final scene or Cleopatra's Asp*
> 
> I took the board out of the clamp, today. Relatively easily as it happened. Sanded both sides up and gave it a coat of oil. Well I say a coat but end grain drinks harder than some of the girls I dated in my teen years. Anyway by no means finished here's a peek
> 
> ...


That'looks realy nice Martyn..


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The final scene or Cleopatra's Asp*
> 
> I took the board out of the clamp, today. Relatively easily as it happened. Sanded both sides up and gave it a coat of oil. Well I say a coat but end grain drinks harder than some of the girls I dated in my teen years. Anyway by no means finished here's a peek
> 
> ...


Very nice, indeed. I think you and I knew some of the same girls. Nawh, couldn't be. I've never been to merry old England. Looking forward to the finished round. Rand


----------

